# MILAN | Prada Museum and Symbiosis | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_Design: OMA, Rem Koolhaas_

Old buildings of the last century, with the charm of industrial archeology and three new structures for exhibitions and services. A great urban redevelopment project in an abandoned area of Milan, designed by OMA Rem Koolhaas for Prada Foundation. The institution active since 1995, is based at the behest of Miuccia Prada, a great collector with important artworks. Located in Largo Isarco, between Viale Ripamonti e Corso Lodi, the Prada Foundation's new museum is expected to be open in spring 2015.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_photos: Skymino, Urbanfile_



































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_Architectural model_





















































blog.urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Symbiosis* 
- From Ancient Greek συμβίωσις (sumbiōsis), “living together” 
- BS’s vision: unique proposal for the market through a mix of quality, innovation, history, culture and made in Italy

*Being within an integrated business community* 
- Urban regeneration 
- Integrated planning in a wider “Urban Project” 
- Innovative business pole, but complementary to the existing ones 
- New development model, in full compliance with the existing environment 
- A prototype for the city 

*The origination of something new *
- In a brand new location, from brownfield to modern office hub 
- Italy is a centre of many excellences, and Symbiosis will bet on this heritage developing a project focused on entrepreneurship, business initiative and dynamism 
- Planting the seeds of something sizeable 

*A famous past, and even bigger future *
- From an early 20th century vast industrial site to a creative district 
- Fresh, modern business environment 

*Environment *
- Green design, with a view: taking the best from worldwide experiences and applying it to Symbiosis 
- Energy class: A, allowing for reduced operating costs 
- Leed Core & Shell: Gold 

*Good neighbours* 
- Open Your Art concept: bordering on the new museum of contemporary art developed by Prada, located in Largo Isarco, scheduled for 2015 at the Expo and designed by Rem Koolhaas 
- Close to Bottega Veneta, Burberry, LVMH headquarters 
- Near IED and Bocconi University 
- Wide range of on-site amenities: restaurants, clubs, auditorium, kinder garden… 
- Potential tenants will move to find a brand new classy & cool environment 
- Ideal for International & Italian HQs and Large corporations​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## yorkz80 (Jan 27, 2013)

This would obviously be a great project. But this project has been around since at least 2008. Is there any indication that it's finally starting to move forward?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

yorkz80 said:


> This would obviously be a great project. But this project has been around since at least 2008. Is there any indication that it's finally starting to move forward?


Prada Museum is completely U/C. Works go on.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like the world's biggest slab of marble. What is it actually made of? How much of the above (if any) will be completed by Expo 2015.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

They hope to open it in time for spring 2015. But I'm not so confident.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Other pics


























_urbanfile.org_​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*New Prada contemporary art museum is set to be a true gift to the world.*

Newest and largest contemporary art museum, once was home of a distillery in the industrial heart of Milan: the ambitious project is the vision of the Fondazione Prada, the art foundation set up by fashion designer Miuccia Prada and her husband Patrizio Bertelli in 1993. 

While the foundation has championed numerous arts projects over the past two decades, including Carsten Höller’s Double Club installation, a pop-up club and restaurant in Islington, north London, the expansive museum will be its first permanent home accessible to the public. Other notable projects backed by the foundation, include works by Anish Kapoor, director and artist Sam Taylor-Wood, and Turner prize winner Steve McQueen.

“This new opening is an act of responsibility towards present times,” said Miuccia Prada. The foundation’s expansive arts and exhibition space is to be designed by Dutch architect Rem Koolhaas, blending the building’s original industrial character with several extensions, including an eight-storey tower described as a monolithic sculptural mass which they hope will become “a new landmark in Milan’s urban landscape”.

The 10 buildings that will be gallery spaces for contemporary art collection, as well as a rolling series of specially commissioned exhibitions, include a cinema, a library and other facilities. At the heart of the compound will sit the Haunted House, an intimate space which will house site-specific installations conceived by international artists.

Speaking about his complex design, Koolhaas said: “The fondazione is not a preservation project nor a new architecture. Two conditions that are usually kept separate here confront each other in a state of permanent interaction – offering an ensemble of fragments that will not congeal into a single image, or allow any part to dominate the others. The complexity of the architecture will promote an unstable, open programming, where art and architecture will benefit from each other’s challenges.”

Prada museum will be open to everyone, in order to emphasise it is open to all cultural projects and art forms. It will be added to the multiple institutions working in the field, both public and private, such as Hangar Bicocca, Pac and Palazzo Reale.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*OPENING* May 9, 2015 :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Beni Stabili SIIQ has initiated urbanisation works for *Symbiosis*. The whole project will cover a total area of 120,000 sq.m over 10 buildings, for an investment of €270 million. Located close to the Prada museum, near the city centre, upon delivery (scheduled for 2017) the project is expected to generate a yield on cost in excess of 7%. The laying of the first stone will take place within the year.

Other renders:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Meanwhile Prada has opened first part of the art gallery.

























































































​


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Coool, bur so far from something really impressive, or like Prada...


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Very cool. Prada is all about unconventionality so I think it's a good fit for them.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

What is that golden material?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
The "tower" (renamed "Haunted House") has been restored with +200,000 golden leafs produced by Giusto Manetti Battiloro.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Prada museum


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Koolhas is very talented, but I think he missed the mark this time. Looks like too much of a mishmash: hard to see a coherent structure there.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The museum is still incomplete 

I think that among other new spaces, the marble tower will be an iconic building. One of the main features of the new intervention is the use of materials, ranging from exterior glazing to white concrete structures, the aluminum foam and a blown up aluminum. Also I loved the so-called "haunted house" (golden tower): the building has been covered with sheets of gold by specialised artisans. The choice of gold aims to give importance to something very modest that eventually will get a soft patina like an old sculpture.

BTW Prada is doing a good work. Even Armani Silos (Giorgio Armani new museum) worth a visit.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link









link









link









link









link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link









link









link​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

A lot of art in this museum is by elitist bullshit artist, like the the work of Damien Hirst. C'mon!!! (That's just my opinion)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

There is a lot of classic art, mixing ancient Greek and Roman works, but also from other countries (an example is the fragmented torso of Penelope from Iran). There are classic sculptures with body shapes collected by Mr Bertelli and Mrs Prada over the last decade. Additional loans are coming from more than 40 museums around the world, including Louvre, Prado, British Museum, Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York.

In other galleries, there are specific installations created by renowned contemporary artists. On the walls you can find mixing artworks of different artists: from Lucio Fontana to Donald Judd, from Yves Klein to Jeff Koons. Other spaces host historic cars.

The arts center includes a library, a children area to teach young people about art, there are also spaces dedicated to cinema, showing works like the ones of Roman Polanski. There is a large exhibition pavilion for temporary shows; another is a nine-story tower (U/C) that will house long-term installations and a restaurant; the third building, the theater, allowing the space to open onto the courtyard for outdoor dance, theather performances and literature lectures.

What about the café? It is a tribute to traditional Milanese bar, that take inspiration from Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II (where the first Prada store was opened in the city in 1913). The terrazzo floors pay homage to mid-century masterpieces of Italian cinema from the 50s and 60s.

Fondazione Prada will also host works of emerging talents. As I said before, the museum is still under development, other masterpieces will be added soon in new spaces currently U/C. It's a place to look at art, architecture, cinema and philosophy. Fondazione Prada is conceived as a laborary-museum, opened to everyone. Surely a new way to involve people in a museum.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Some works:
Venus Restored. Man Ray

DSCF8868 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, su Flickr

Yves Klein

DSCF8894 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, su Flickr

Lost Love. Damien Hirst (Details)










DSCF8644 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The nine-storey tower U/C (it is part of Prada museum) :cheers:


































Davide14​


----------



## altasia (May 6, 2015)

Seems great, when will this be completed?


----------



## donbarriga (Sep 23, 2010)

It will be completed by spring.


----------



## donbarriga (Sep 23, 2010)

Two photos from level 4


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The smart working's future starts today
October 2015​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Inside the white "tower" (Prada museum)




























































Panzi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

link​


----------



## curious_33 (Dec 18, 2015)

Very charming.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Art installation at Fondazione Prada museum

























aroundmilano​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates 



















































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Symbiosis, the development behind Fondazione Prada museum





















































http://www.antoniocitterioandpartne...itecture/projects/urban_design/symbiosis_p630​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Updates


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *Symbiosis*
















urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *Fondazione Prada (Contemporary Art Museum by Prada)*

















































































urbanfile​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That has to be some of the nicest concrete I've seen.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Fondazione Prada (Contemporary Art Museum by Prada)*






























































​urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Symbiosis*






















































http://citterio-viel.com/EN/Architecture/projects/commercial___public/symbiosis_p1357.aspx​


----------



## airpix84 (Sep 4, 2015)

I still don't understand the back of the Museum Tower, it's really annoying and gets me frustrated every time I see it.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*ICS International School*








Beni Stabili has successfully signed a preliminary lease for the second phase of Symbiosis with a private school operator, Ludum Srl (ICS International School), part of the NACE Schools group, one of the six largest private international schools in the world, controlled by Providence. 

The new building (9,400 sqm GLA) will be built with an investment of € 20.6 million. The project aims at the highest levels of energy efficiency and green certification (Leed Platinum, Energy Class "A").

http://www.benistabili.it/static/upload/201/20180718press-release-1h2018_ita-h-15.pdf


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Udpdates Symbiosis project*

Bordered by the large glazed facades of the headquarters of Italian telecommunications company Fastweb, the public square has been dedicated to Adriano Olivetti (1901-1960), an Italian engineer, politician and industrialist whose entrepreneurial activity thrived on the idea that profit should be reinvested for the benefits of the whole society. He was known worldwide during his lifetime as the Italian manufacturer of Olivetti typewriters, calculators and computers.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Symbiosis project*
The building hosts Fastweb headquarters.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The buildings, designed by Anna Giorgi & Partners, will be built at Porta Romana, near the new Fastweb headquarters and Piazza Adriano Olivetti (see post above). Negotiations with the tenants are still ongoing.


































photo credit: Valter Repossi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates* *ICS International School*










































































urbanfile


----------

